# Augusta/Staunton Morels



## Jared Brown (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi guys. Just moved to Staunton/Augusta Co. Va. & have had no success on my morel foray's so far. I have a hunch that is because of the highly plastic clay soils in the area. Sp I'm headed westward in search of well draining/organic soils. Anyone out there with regional/local knowledge? Muchass Grassyass!


----------



## Almostheaven (Apr 12, 2020)

Jared, I’ve found a few right inside Staunton city limits this week. Don’t be discouraged by the soil type your described, that is not a prevalent soil of the forested parts of Augusta County. Get out there west of town and you’ll be headed in the right direction... cove hardwood stands and drainages...


----------

